# Large Foil Catalytic Converter



## cutfingers (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a large Industrial catalytic converter. Can I get some experts to give me an estimate of how much PM it contains. Please give me some options of what to do with it too. It weighs 39.5 lbs as it is. Dimentions 25" X 15" X 3.5". Marked Engelhard Industries. Model 1-136-001. Thanks!


----------



## cutfingers (Sep 4, 2012)

I will be placing this unit on ebay. I was hoping to get a little guidance here. I have a local company which has offered me only $6.00 per pound. Thanks for looking!


----------



## rusty (Sep 4, 2012)

cutfingers said:


> I will be placing this unit on ebay. I was hoping to get a little guidance here. I have a local company which has offered me only $6.00 per pound. Thanks for looking!




Not knowing the type of catalyst is on the foil, I would take the $6.00 lb.. Assays are expensive.


----------

